# "lagg" device folks, thanks for the WPA support.



## monty_hall (Nov 15, 2009)

I really liked lagg for my laptop but not having WPA was a show stopper.  Finally, I can disconnect my wired connection and seamlessly connect to my WPA wireless.  I've seen ubuntu and opensolaris w/ fancy gnome apps to switch nics.  With lagg, this is pretty much irrelevant for me.


----------

